# Finally got our photo shoot pictures :) I have to share one



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

From left to right Mojo my first ever GSD 8.5yo, Hex 3.5yo and Jynx who turns 2 next month  
I'm so excited to have a really fancy picture of the 3 of them


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow, amazing, just amazing!! Such georgeous dogs!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

WOW! WOW! WOW! Love it! Beautiful dogs! :wub:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Aw, what a great picture of your beautiful dogs.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

What a wonderful keepsake of your gorgeous dogs!!


----------



## tckstack1 (Nov 15, 2015)

Great looking dogs.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

fantastic picture of your dogs, gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Great photo - it says a lot about your training to get them pose all together and look happy!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Really beautiful dogs and great photo.  !


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

Stunning dogs!!! Great job by the dogs and the photographer.


----------



## MacD (Feb 8, 2014)

Beautifully composed shot .. amazing to get the dogs in such a perfect pose. It would make a wonderful Holiday card if you're into that. It would also be excellent to send to some places that buy photos for calendars etc. I just want to go and pet them all. Excellent work by all.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That is a beautiful picture.


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

That is so lovely


----------



## flashes23 (Nov 21, 2015)

the one in the middle is amazzzinnnggg


----------



## finndog (Nov 20, 2015)

Phenomenal!

I especially love the big guy in the middle. Like a bear!


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Fantastic! Love this shot.


----------



## FearlessFreya (Sep 6, 2015)

Awesome family portrait!


----------



## Tahm Kench (Nov 19, 2015)

Very nice! Do you get them all to just lie down and make them stay for the shot?


----------



## Nate74 (Oct 1, 2015)

Beautiful photo of some great looking Dogs.


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

Beautiful! :wub:


----------



## JMJ (Nov 18, 2015)

This is just gorgeous


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Beautiful picture. I have to admit my stupidity and say that I saw the "Max & Molly" and thought, "huh, but there are three dogs. Wonder why they didn't put the other dog's name on the card."

Okay, I am a little slow.


----------



## mardad (Oct 23, 2015)

Beautiful dogs!!!! Great picture!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Jameson23 (Oct 27, 2015)

Awesome Picture !


----------



## Michelle F (Dec 1, 2015)

Great picture!!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

That is a beautiful picture. I'm envious. I can't get mine to pose like that long enough to snap a picture. They are too interested in each other to face the camera and smile.


----------

